# The Mozart chambers music society - volume 2



## drummersheff (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and just looking for some information regarding a book containing what i think are phonograph records we found in the loft of an old house. 

They contain works by Mozart and there are i think about 7 or 8 records in this book, thicker than vinyl records, all complete apart from the last one is snapped in half.

Can anyone give me any information as to how old they are and if they may be worth anything?

Thanks!

Jordan.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome to TalkClassical. I'm afraid I cannot help you with your questions. But those recordings look fascinating. 

Good luck.


----------

